# How much to fill a pop up pool



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

It's just a quick question, I've bought a pool approx 3M width by 1M just wondering approx what it costs to fill??


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

[funny mode]

depends what you fill it with  

[/funny mode]



craignewcastle said:


> It's just a quick question, I've bought a pool approx 3M width by 1M just wondering approx what it costs to fill??


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> It's just a quick question, I've bought a pool approx 3M width by 1M just wondering approx what it costs to fill??


You should have asked this question before you bought the pool, or will you leave it dry if it is to much?

But you can expect around 500AED for the fill up with water, with vodka it might be a little bit more expensive...


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha vodka would be nice..! I was expecting about 500-700 so that's fine

Cheera


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> It's just a quick question, I've bought a pool approx 3M width by 1M just wondering approx what it costs to fill??


It will be cheaper to approach one of the water tanker drivers sitting around Al Quoz industrial areas, etc.


----------



## hawtshop (Mar 9, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> It's just a quick question, I've bought a pool approx 3M width by 1M just wondering approx what it costs to fill??


Hi, It can take several hours with a regular garden hose depending on your pressure. The cost depends on your current water providers fees. If you receive a quarterly water bill it might be indicated but it is not uncommon for localities to raise and lower water expenses. I would call them to find out. Happy swimming!


----------

